# 11's or bust



## 06brazenorangegoat (May 10, 2010)

Hello everybody I'm new to the forum. I have found a lot of usefull info just by reading them. Here is my question. I am the proud new owner of an 2006 brazen orange met goat. My car was equipped with Kooks long tube headers, slp lm exhaust and an aem cia. Ran it on a g tech meter and had a best time of 12.8 @ 111mph. I'm about to order an HPE S cam, 102 mm fast intake with matching 102 mm nick williams tb, 42 lb/hr injectors and the fast fuel rails. What would I be looking at rwhp?? and would this setup break into the high 11's???? any info would be helpful. thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I seen it done with bolt ons, tune, gears, tires and damn good driving.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Better add drag slicks onto that parts list. :cheers




Running the 1/4 mile at the track and running it on a g-tech is not really the same thing. Close, but not the same.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

rear shocks/springs/subframe-mount bushings or you'll never hook, worse and worse with more power.


----------



## 06brazenorangegoat (May 10, 2010)

How about drag bags?? I've heard about them but I have never seen them are they worth buying? Only bad thing is I have a problem rolling the renders on a $25000 car just to be able to fit drag radials. I know there is a difference from the track and a g tech and trust me im no stranger to the race track just ran what I could at the time.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Why so big on the fuel system? You plan on doing a stroker motor...some some cash there and put it towards drag radials and suspension unless you plan on nasty heads and big bottom end build.


----------



## 06brazenorangegoat (May 10, 2010)

The guy at the speed shop that is helping with my setup suggested the 102mm set up. Is that not the way to go? Would the 92mm be more suffiecient??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06brazenorangegoat said:


> The guy at the speed shop that is helping with my setup suggested the 102mm set up. Is that not the way to go? Would the 92mm be more suffiecient??


Over kill. A stock intake or even a ported stock intake will do. Those FAST setups are just alot of money gone. I would suggest a FAST intake for folks with big cubed, big head and cam cars.

Save yourself some money and start small and work your way up. Goto the track often and learn how to drag the car with DR's. When you hit a platau go from there, gears, LT headers, tune, UD pulley, suspension, a decent intake, ect. I learned it don't take much to get these cars into the 11's.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah going bigger in the intake is more of a benifit for stroker motors and big head and cam kits. Save the money do a port and polish and you will be pleased plus have a grand to spend elsewhere. Start with longtubes, CIA or OTR CIA, catback if you want get a professional tune get a set of radials and drag bags. Then practice at the strip till you reach consistant numbers and go from there and you may be closer to your goal than you think.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's possible something will be "broke" in your quest for 11s . Work on the rear suspension and grip. Bags, DRs and maybe some 15" wheels to put them on are a good start. I'd just do the cam and UD pulley and tune to start on the engine. The FAST and TB would be down my list and can be added easily later


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Depends on if you're auto or stick too.

I personally wouldn't bother with the TB/intake setup unless you use ported heads or L92's with that cam, and especially not the injectors at this point.

And yeah, you should at least treat yourself to a CF driveshaft, since quicker launches are what make for lower times.


----------



## 06brazenorangegoat (May 10, 2010)

I already have kooks lt headers, catless midpipe, slp lm exhaust, AEM cai. And the car has been tuned after the headers. Luckly all that was done when I bought the car so that right there saved me some money. I have all ready order the hpe S cam kit. since I didn't specify the car is a 6 speed. Took it out again last night on a buddy's tazzo meter "suppose to be the most accurate one you can buy" I know that isn't the track but it will have to do until I can get up there. 12.65 at 113 consistently. I am gonna order brag bags, and a set of drag radials. Has anyone ever played around with a 100 shot wet kit???? Had one on my old mustang and it did wonders. I think everybody for all of there input Im to this gto scene but I love it. I appreciate all the info that I can get. Need some good ideas instead of the fast intake and tb and fuel inj. that's like 1600 I could put somewhere else. Keep it coming guys. Is the hpe S cam still a good idea???


----------



## 06brazenorangegoat (May 10, 2010)

It's me again still have lots of questions. For one what is the cf driveshaft? I'm taking it is just a lighter and stronger driveshaft? How about rear gears, I seen a lot of people are running 3.91's i take it that is a good ratio for the car? How is the install on the gears? If you guys could give me some links where I can look at some of these parts I just haven't been finding a whole lot of websites. I don't really see sacraficing for the under drive pulleys. I'm just thinking right now gears, the cam setup I all ready ordered, drag bags, radials, driveshaft and a good tune, and maybe the 100 shot. I'm sure that will break into the 11's just want to hear from somebody that has sprayed one of these cars. If my old 2000 mustang gt handled it I'm sure the goat will have no problem.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

A cam is not really needed to get these cars into the 11's, it wouldn't hurt but gears would help. Bluhaven got into the 11's with bolt ons, gears, tires, tune, veter and HS 1.85 rockers. Their car is stock A4 too. They are putting down 400rwhp can't remember the torque. Wifes new PB - LS1GTO.com Forums

GTO Performance

GTO WHEEL HOP AXLE AXLE GFORCE ENGINEERING GFORCE1320


----------



## 06brazenorangegoat (May 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot gm4life that was really helpful, but also really hurtful I had no idea a set of gears would cost $600 for this car. $900 for a driveshaft what have I gotten myself into?? I'm now taking donations for my quest into 11's anybody willing to help I'll give you my address LOL! Thanks a lot guys for all of the help I will have some pics of the car posted soon. Getting ready to do a wavy checkered flag racing strip in either a white or silver pearl also. When it comes to the gears would the made in usa be just as good as the made in australia?? " $130 price difference"


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think the biggest price differance comes from the shipping from over the pond and the weight.

The key is minimizing wheel hop. Wheel hop leads to breakage that what the last gen CTS-V guys had to deal with and was breaking things left and right. From what I was told, most people can't drive stay in it with wheel hop and all and break stuff then cry about it. Yes we have a heavy car and adding more power does tend to break stuff, but some of it comes down to the driver too. I just finished talking to a guy the other day about my diff, he has a 700hp GTO with the stock DS and most of the rear end.


----------



## 06brazenorangegoat (May 10, 2010)

Wow 700 hp with most stock rear end parts is pretty impressive. I knew a lot of it had to do with the driver. I have a buddy that has a 2004 cobra with a F1A procharger putting down 672 horse's to the wheels with all stock rear end except for gears. Well I talked to guy at one of the local speed shops down here in missouri and they just came out with a cam that they r claiming 460 whp with just the cam and long tubes thinking about trading him for the cam I just bought. Seems a little unreal but he emailed me dyno graphs of a car they put it on tue. supposed to be the first car this cam has been installed in and at 6200 rpm it peaked at 462 hp and 414 torque with this cam, lt, and a tune so I guess we will see. the shop name is speedtweekerz you can check out there website speedtweekerz.com


----------

